# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  parker hale safari 308

## wattee

got a chance to score one for 400 bucks what do these rifles shoot like etc quality bla bla is it worth the buy?

----------


## Rushy

Ask for a test shoot and make your mind up after that.

----------


## Bill999

Picture, condition of bore and caliber. Then does it have rings and how does it shoot.

Go.

----------


## Spook

> got a chance to score one for 400 bucks what do these rifles shoot like etc quality bla bla is it worth the buy?


Safari or safari delux? Nothing wrong with the price if it is in reasonable nick.

----------


## wattee

parker hale 308 | Trade Me

----------


## Spook

> parker hale 308 | Trade Me


Nothing wrong with that at $400

----------


## Rushy

Shit unless that thing has a knot in the barrel  and can't hit anything fifty metres from the shoulder then I can't see how you can go wrong ..... "buy it"

----------


## wattee

just safari not delux,
would you take this over a marlin?

----------


## Spook

> just safari not delux,
> would you take this over a marlin?


I'd take it no matter what...so what's the marlin?

----------


## wattee

xs7 7mm08 for 700 new scoped etc but so is the parker an hale

----------


## Spook

> xs7 7mm08 for 700 new scoped etc but so is the parker an hale


Nah.. take the Parker Hale and if you drift back to aussie you can sell it to me for what you paid for it.

----------


## wattee

wont be drifting back there as im off to the army in feb  :Have A Nice Day:  you can have it for what i get it for plus a box of Bourbons  :Wink:

----------


## wattee

take a look at the link i posted and let me know what you think

----------


## Spook

> take a look at the link i posted and let me know what you think


I did...and at 550 it is a reasonable deal...on this thread you say 400...on the other 500

----------


## Spook

> wont be drifting back there as im off to the army in feb  you can have it for what i get it for plus a box of Bourbons


I'd be keen at that...and i'll chuck in an afternoon hunt for you while I make a start on the bourbon

----------


## wattee

ive got him down abit thats all so prices are changing  :Wink:  has a tasco 3-9x40 scope so all up good deal over a marlin?

----------


## Spook

> ive got him down abit thats all so prices are changing  has a tasco 3-9x40 scope so all up good deal over a marlin?


I don't know that it is a better gun...but it is a better price. I find Tasco make good scopes...at least I am happy with mine.

----------


## steven

They were well made....

----------


## nor-west

Nothing wrong with them, I got one 2 weeks ago for $250 buy now  :Thumbsup:  it will be a .264 magnum in a week with new Bold trigger and barrel  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

